# Eat your brains



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Hehe, yes, this has been one of my favorites for a little while. It's actually called Re: Your Brains by Jonathan Coulton. I'm a little surprised it's in a video game; almost seems too ... well ... cute (though I suppose my idea of cute is a tad skewed, anyway).


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

ah that's what it's called, lol he's been singing it this morning.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Twisted minds think alike.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have nephews who are into everything zombie, and I've been compiling a collection of zombie songs for them. This is a MUST-HAVE for that collection.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Has anyone have the mp3 of this I could get?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can listen to it here: http://www.jonathancoulton.com/store/downloads/


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I got it from Amazon for 99 cents.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

You could always use this online freeware to pull it off any YouTube vid as an mp3
http://www.video2mp3.net/


----------

